# garden snakes??



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I am in Florida right now and these garden snakes are all over the place. :lol: They are pretty calm because of the weather. They let you pick them up. I think they are well fed. What do you think?



















I wouldn't want to get bit by this black widow! :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah......the snake looks like a pit viper of some sort, cottonmouth. Any more pics?

The spider is a Golden Silk Spider (_Nephila clavipes_)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SW, This is a great post, but it should be in "Other Kinds of Animals".


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

these are three different snakes ive found in two days. They dont move untill you get about 3 feet away then you hear a hiss and see a strike. we dont walk anywhere without the chaps on.

These are actually a subspecies of cotton mouths they call them Eastern Florida cotton mouths. They are lighter in color then the ones i find in Texas.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes! It's a Cottonmouth!!!!!!

Are you OK?

Was it cold that day you were handling it?

Are you a herpetologist?

Do you belong to one of those snake-loving religions? (you don't have to answer that one)

Did you whack on the head with that stick and stun it?

Ah....please wear leather gloves welding gloves when you movie this post to "Other Kinds of Animals"


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

U mean there are other forums then general and archery?
Just kidding I just never go to those fourms.

Your right they should be moved. I also dont know why sometimes I get multiple posts like I did. If I knew how to remove the one and move this one I would do it.

Thanks for looking.

Here is one more pic.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

It is about 38-45 degrees in the morning then it warms up to 50-70 in the afternoon

it is hard to see these snakes. They don't move at all. I cant even imagine how many i haven't seen.

No I didn't kill any of them or knock any of them out.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> these are three different snakes ive found in two days. They dont move untill you get about 3 feet away then you hear a hiss and see a strike. YEP we dont walk anywhere without the chaps on. DITTO
> 
> These are actually a subspecies of cotton mouths they call them Eastern Florida cotton mouths. They are lighter in color then the ones i find in Texas. I think there are three types of Cottonmouths: Eastern, Western, and Florida. I always thought Florida was the darkest, doesn't matter. Geeze, I love snakes, but cottonmouths are not on the top of my list. I use to have to remove them from ditches and bell holes on pipeline projects......usually in two pieces. Those are great pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> It is about 38-45 degrees in the morning then it warms up to 50-70 in the afternoon
> 
> it is hard to see these snakes. They don't move at all. I cant even imagine how many i haven't seen.
> 
> No I didn't kill any of them or knock any of them out.


Yeah, those are cool morning temps for a snake.

It looks bright, molted recently my guess. Cottonmouth's color fades fast IMHO.

I don't like to kill poisonous snakes out in the boonies, but I remove them or dispatch them if they are around people or pets.

Man, cottonmouths are ill-tempered.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I like to look up the snakes I find. This is what I found on these

http://timberrattlesnake89.tripod.com/cottonmouth.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Find any racers? pine snakes?

Use to see racers in Florida. They were cool


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

no only these

here is another viper Iv found do you know what kind it is?









It will be hard to guess so Ill give you a clue. I found it in Sri Lanka


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> I like to look up the snakes I find. This is what I found on these
> 
> http://timberrattlesnake89.tripod.com/cottonmouth.html


Ya think?

Yer probably right, but my snake books show Easterns to have 2 dots in it's "diamond' and the Florida has 1 dot.

Also see: http://www.snakesandfrogs.com/scra/snakes/cotton.htm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> no only these
> 
> here is another viper Iv found do you know what kind it is?
> 
> ...


Got me on that one.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

that was a cool link you found on the cotton mouth.

Crap I cant find what that little viper was called. I used to know. I found him shortly after I almost stepped on a cobra. I couldn't catch up to the cobra to get a picture. I tried! It was large about 6 feet and looked similar to this one.

I swear I always find snakes in groups. I never just find one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

crikey!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Those golden silk spiders were all over the place in North Carolina!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Those golden silk spiders were all over the place in North Carolina!


Always worked N. Carolina in the winter, but seen plenty of those silk spiders in Georgia and Florida.


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think the last snake is actually a Fern Lance they are not real common but people have been importing them from Porta Rico and Costa Rica for years now. Just like the Pythons and Boa's people have let go in the swaps.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Those first pics remind me of louisiana!! I hate those cotton mouths!!
The won't get out of your way like most snakes. A swamp I used to hunt was crawling with them and no matter how cold it was they were always out!! Saw some when it was 34 degrees!! You are a maniac!!


----------

